# Apps und Daten von einem Tablet zum Anderen Kopieren



## Maroma (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja der Titel verrät es.

Habe immonet ein Galaxy Tab 2 und bekomme die nächsten Tage das Samsung Note 10.1 2014 Edition.

Gibt es eine App oder womöglich direkt eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit in beiden Geräten womit ich die Apps/Bilder/Musik/SAVEGAMES(ganz wichtig) rüberkopieren kann?

Kontakte werden jaüber dem Google Teil Syncronisiert.

Wäre da recht nett wenn jemand eine (wenn möglich) Kostenlose App parat hat die auch einfach zu bedienen ist.

Wenn es machbar ist eine App ohne Root-Rechte, das Tab 2 hat zwar Root-Rechte, da aber das 10.1 2014er Android 4.3 drauf hat ist halt Knox mit dabei daher wollte ich das neue Tab nicht rooten.
Mit Knox vermute ich es mal, da es auch bem Galaxy S4 dabei ist

MFG und danke im vorraus.


----------



## HappyApple (10. Dezember 2013)

Dropbox aber bei savegames bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. Dezember 2013)

Savegames könntest du mit Helium machen. Entweder auch in einer Cloud speichern oder einfach auf SD-Karte.


----------



## Maroma (10. Dezember 2013)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Savegames könntest du mit Helium machen. Entweder auch in einer Cloud speichern oder einfach auf SD-Karte.


 
Also wenn ich die games auf Sd karte verschiebe sind die savegames dabei?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. Dezember 2013)

Ne, über die App Helium kannst du die Savegames von den Apps sichern und die Sicherung kannst du dann aufs andere Tablet kopieren.


----------

